# Turkeys...2013



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Had another good year chasing birds around (in Washington state) this week. Hope your year is going as good.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Good looking birds BP! See you next weekend.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Toms!!! 

Love the pic too!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, nice picture. congrats


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice birds and picture. 8) 

Why do you always look so **** ornery? :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!!! Couldn't you pose them birds? Were they rutting?


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Good shooting BP and I'll bet some calling too!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You don't look very happy. Did someone take your parking place?

Nice birds Newt!


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome. I am having withdrawls this year not being able to get out of town after some turkeys. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hell Fire! Nice birds. If that was me I'd have a grin clear across the valley!


----------

